# Monster Geryi



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Just picked this beast up from Jeff. At 9 inches it's the second biggest Geryi I ever saw. Very thick for a compressus.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

sweet pic man, try to get us a head on shot, looks good so far!


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

You bastard...you got all the good fish...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

x-J-x said:


> You bastard...










I'll take that as a compliment.









Bcollins.... I do have a pic head on. I'll post it tommorow.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn ..thats is so nice..me soooooooo jealous..wanna sell him..hahah..worth a shot


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Definately a nice looking fish.

~Dj


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You make me very envious. Great Geryi!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

He doesw look like a monster....why did GG sell it? I thought he was trying to put a shoal together.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> He doesw look like a monster....why did GG sell it? I thought he was trying to put a shoal together.


 That Geryi was mean as hell and he just kept attacking the others. I dont think he can be shoaled unless it is with equal or larger geryi's.......and like was said, that may be hard to find.
Glad he is doing ok, it is a great looking fish. If I had room for another tank, I would never have let him go.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

That's one awesome Geryi.








what size tank do u have it in?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

we need to see some carnage pics of that geryi in action







he looks like he can handle himself nicely


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah.. show a headshot!!! CAnt show a pix of a Geri without showing off the racing stripe!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

what size of tank do you have him in?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Good pickup and very nice fish!


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

nice fish


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

I love that fish because of that awsome black line down it's head! I think that's awsome


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Great pic. That fish looks like a beast.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks everyone. He is in a 29g for now. And here is the head shot I promised. :smile:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Nice indeed complimented with silver spangles and thickness for a geryi. I just noticed a bump below the lower jaw. Looks similar to one of Hareballs Geryi. Is this normal?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I believe that is scar tissue from the wound created by the hook when it was caught.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Must have been the same person who caught Hareball Geryi then.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Must have been the same person who caught Hareball Geryi then.


 Yea, but Bob's sticks out like a fricken cigarette.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Yea, but Bob's sticks out like a fricken cigarette.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> HOLLYWOOD said:
> 
> 
> > Must have been the same person who caught Hareball Geryi then.
> ...


 ROLF!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

That bump will be history, as soon as I figure out how to keep my belt sander running under water!


----------



## oldmanweezer (Apr 1, 2003)

looks like an expensive P


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

very sweet fish, and great picture....

The more aggressive the Serrasalmus, the larger the chin bump. It comes from rubbing on the glass.....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

SharkAquarium said:


> very sweet fish, and great picture....
> 
> The more aggressive the Serrasalmus, the larger the chin bump. It comes from rubbing on the glass.....


 This is not a chin bump, it is more of a bump on the throat. I think it is scar tissue from a hook.


----------

